# Raids Auf RP-Servern



## Dragoraz (21. Juli 2009)

Schönen Guten Abend Buffed Gemeinde

Es geht um folgendes 

Da ich von Namen wie Haihäppchen und ähnlichem langsam die Schnauze voll habe wollte ich nun hier meine Frage an euch richten

Da ich interesse habe meinen Tauren Schamane Kerodar (zurzeit Twink auf 46) mehr dem Rollenspiel zu widmen aber auch irgendwann gerne Raids 

besuchen möchte tut sich folgende frage auf:

Auf dem RP-Server Die Aldor wird dort RP betrieben eher nicht ? wie sieht es aus ? wird dort wenn RP betireben werden sollte auch geraidet ? 

ich bin weiß gott nicht nur hinter Epix her aber ab und an ein schöner Raid macht nunmal auch viel spaß 

also bitte ich um reichlich kommentare und danke euch allen schonmal im vorraus das ihr euch die mühe macht diesen Thread zu lesen und eventuell eine

Antwort zu erstellen 

Hochachtungsvoll 

Dragoraz


----------



## dragon1 (21. Juli 2009)

auch als rpler kannst du ein wenig raiden, du musst ja nicht dauerhaft deine rolle ausspielen.
und aldor ist ein netter server, aber nicht sehr freundlich gegenueber nicht rplern


----------



## Dragoraz (21. Juli 2009)

vielen dank für die schnelle antwort nun hoffe ich aber das noch weitere folgen 

ich will schon aktiv Rp betreiben spiele selbst DSA / WOD aber wenn man das auch mal für nen Raid aussetzen kann ist das gut ^^


----------



## dragon1 (21. Juli 2009)

jojo, die meisten die nicht ganz freaks sind verstehen das.
wenn du ein wenig lorekenntnisse hast bist du auf jedem sever willkommen


----------

